# Do you think eating is disgusting?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like eating in public places---- One reason is because I don't eat fast food and TWO--- I think people looking at me eat or me looking at them eat is disgusting, or just THINKING about people eating (including myself) makes me disgusted and makes me want to vomit. This reaction only happens a few times. I eat with my mouth closed. I hate people who talk while eating or laughing, etc... Everyone should SHUT UP and NOT MOVE when they eat-- and don't look at each other while eating cause this is disrespectful and noisy thing to Do.


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

I know the feeling you are describing, but I only feel it when I'm sad or depressed or having some serious anxiety about something...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't have this problem. I think eating is traditionally a social gathering where people get together and talk and bond with each other so I don't agree with you about people having to be quiet. Have you looked this up at all? It might be some kind of separate disorder.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> I don't have this problem. I think eating is traditionally a social gathering where people get together and talk and bond with each other so I don't agree with you about people having to be quiet. Have you looked this up at all? It might be some kind of separate disorder.


Seperate disorder-----lol. I said I only think like this a few times. When I eat in public I just put my head down and eat my food so I dont have to look at other people eating, or them looking at me cause then I'm goin to get disgusted. Gross.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes I think like this too.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I only get disgusted if the other people are smacking their lips, or eating in an unhygienic way or gobbling up their food.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to never eat in public but I have really gotten over that. I dont care what anyone thinks of my eating. I only find complete slobs without manners gross. Otherwise I am usually too involved with what is going on at my table to even notice others.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i really don't like the act of eating. there isn't much i enjoy about it. it tastes good briefly, but after a swallow my food i don't want to be reminded that i ate. i hate that there's an aftertaste (even slightly), that sometimes lingers after using mouthwash; i hate the sound of eating; i hate feeling it in my mouth after, even if its just a small crumb; i hate the smell, either before i make it, when i eat, ESPECIALLY afterwards; i hate the mess, it drives me crazy when even a small amount of food goes somewhere; i hate the feeling after i eat when i can feel it in my stomach, etc.

i feel a bit like a neurotic ***** when i complain about this. it's never ever a judgement on other people, i don't think "ew, that person is eating" and its great that people love doing it. 

its just like a chore for me. i'd love if i can just take a few pills or smoke a few cigarettes in replacement of a meal (i mean, that actually have all the nutrients. my appetite doens't need to be suppressed any more). it doesn't have anything to do with anxiety either.


i feel like i might seem kind of rude to say this to anyone in person since i'm not criticizing anyone who enjoys eating at all. i tend to keep it to myself and avoid looking disgusted.


----------



## Krys (Jun 11, 2009)

Finally someone who agrees with me that eating around other people is repulsive (most of the time). i really hate when people pig out. i dont mind being around ppl who eat really really slow though.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think i just hate it now because it reminds me of those binge eating periods i'd occaisonally have for years where i'd eat until i felt in physical pain and would try to make myself throw up. since there is always a lot of self-hate and guilt related to that and somehow even though now it has nothing to do with my weight or body or calories like it used to, there's still the dislike related to it though it's mostly just changed to eating and food in general


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I feel disgusted by it too. But I'm easily disgusted I have a weak stomach and a bit of an eating disorder. It's worse for me when I'm feeling depressed or anxious too. I have to tell myself constantly at the moment that it's normal to eat. To eat and keep it down. Sometimes I see people eating just walking around and the thought pops into my head "why are they allowed to just eat like that, so overtly?" I hear myself thinking it and that's crazy!! Or when you walk past food places and you can smell the food I think... "I shouldn't have to put up with that, it's offensive to some people"... Yeah I think that's insane too. If I've eaten it makes me feel sick about it, if I've not eaten it makes me not want to. I try to rationalize it by thinking I'm going to be eating at some point today and I wouldn't want people thinking that way about me, and thinking at some point I'll get hungry enough and shouldn't feel sick about eating. I get really annoyed that people can eat when they're depressed or stressed.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i love eating!


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Sometimes I'm embarrased about eating a burger while the person with me is eating something else. It's mostly because by the end my hands are kind of greasy and there's sauce that dripped on the table and in the corners of my mouth. So I look kinda ridiculous. 

I guess that's why they call it "Sloppy Joes".

Another thing i find somewhat revolting is seeing a superfat, obese, person at the food court. Their thighs are often wider than the chair they're sitting on .


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate people who eat with their mouth open. My mother ate with her mouth open and gobbled and smacked her lips and always went on about how delicious everything was and that's probably the reason I find it so disgusting. It doesn't help that I was raised to eat a lot and always clear my plate, so I have a lot of trouble losing weight too.

Now I live with my boyfriend and he eats with his mouth open too, ARGH. He refuses to change his ways, as well!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, eating sounds are a big peeve of mine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Human fueling is one of those necessities we must living with. But don't worry yet, we'll all be dead. Yes, when there's flies around our head, it only means we're dead.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I can't stand people who chew with their mouth open!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have to eat to stay alive. :stu


----------



## heyheyhey (Sep 6, 2010)

*You are ****ed up. Anorexia.*

You are really ****ed up. It's anorexia, or bulimia,look it up on google before its late.



nothing to fear said:


> i really don't like the act of eating. there isn't much i enjoy about it. it tastes good briefly, but after a swallow my food i don't want to be reminded that i ate. i hate that there's an aftertaste (even slightly), that sometimes lingers after using mouthwash; i hate the sound of eating; i hate feeling it in my mouth after, even if its just a small crumb; i hate the smell, either before i make it, when i eat, ESPECIALLY afterwards; i hate the mess, it drives me crazy when even a small amount of food goes somewhere; i hate the feeling after i eat when i can feel it in my stomach, etc.
> 
> i feel a bit like a neurotic ***** when i complain about this. it's never ever a judgement on other people, i don't think "ew, that person is eating" and its great that people love doing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyhey (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes. The act of eating is disgusting. But hey they human being is disgusting in many ways. We take a dump, a piss. we have a dirty nose. Your ******* smells bad even 1 hr after takin a shower. Your feet smells bad after walking... You're body farts.

But hey death is coming anyways so dont be sad
Being a human really sucks, thats why u gotta meditate. so when u die, you're not reborn into yet another disgusting person.

Read about buddism
AND MOST OF ALL.................. LET LIFE BE


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> We have to eat to stay alive. :stu


eating is a chore for me

no point in eating as there is mostly junk food in the fridge ( i do not buy the stuff so... i do not get to chose what to get)

for me it's fat comes off first then muscle


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I love everything about eating. I want to marry it. :mushy


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have that problem, though I do hate it when people watch me write, type, or do anything else that involves the non-verbal transcription of my thoughts onto, or into some direct medium. Every time a teacher did that to me in high school, I'd freeze up and cover my paper, generally resulting in their making some kind of derogatory or rude comment.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I get in moods when I'm self-conscious when eating, usually days of low mood and high anxiety.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

heyheyhey said:


> You are really ****ed up. It's anorexia, or bulimia,look it up on google before its late.


=/


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Well, I do get a bit embarrassed when I have to eat in public-- or around other people in general BUT; you have to eat. *Everyone has to eat, or they'd all just die*. -__-

It's kind of the same idea as getting disgusted when you hear someone peeing, or you hear a person fart. Everyone does it. It's really not a big deal.

Not having manners though--- that makes matters worse. There should be some sort of common courtesy there.
Like... say please and thank you and excuse me. (and chew your food with your mouth closed; lips touching, pls.)

I _personally_ place my hand near my mouth when I'm chewing to 'shield the people around me from seeing me eat' > because I get nervous and feel awkward that they might get grossed out by me. That's just a mental thing, though... Most people don't care at all.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't pay attention to anyone eating but can't miss it when they start licking their plates, lapping up every last drop of greasy liquid. I shield my face but their movements are so large my peripheral vision still catches it (and the noise is awful).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey, eating sure beats watching the other end of the digestive process.:lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like eating and trying new foods. I used to have a big problem with eating in restaurants and other public areas. Not so much because I thought it was disgusting watching people eating etc. More of the fact people watching me eating. 
But recently I've overcame that fear and these past couple of weeks i've been eating in loads of public places with my boyfriend when he came over to visit and it's fine.
I dislike it though when people eat noisily and eat with their mouths open and get food all around their mouths and don't wipe it off right away.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Hey, eating sure beats watching the other end of the digestive process.:lol


haha true there!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I don't pay attention to anyone eating but can't miss it when they start licking their plates, lapping up every last drop of greasy liquid. I shield my face but their movements are so large my peripheral vision still catches it (and the noise is awful).


This made me laugh... I am soooo exactly like this... any eating noises annoys me to the point of nearly needing to get up and leave the table. Crunching with ones mouth open,smacking, slurping, lapping ... it grates on my nerves something awful. The only sound I can tolerate is an mmm this is good ... but even then it is best if even that is brief and not a prolonged or monotonous sound.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

